# Phosphate tester



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi All,

How do you test for Phosphate level? I'd like to take a closer look at my phosphate level as there's still some hair algae that's not going away. Looking around I found that I may need Hanna ultra low range phosphorus tester. 

Are there any alternatives /w similar performance?


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Salifert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Salifert is the obvious choice as I also use their Alk, Ca, Mg test kits and I like them all. However, for PO4 I heard it's not useful for readings under 0.1ppm which is what's necessary for SPS tanks.


----------



## Prada02 (Oct 11, 2015)

*Hanna PO4 test kit*

I use Hanna for low range phosphate levels if I want to get an exact/more accurate reading. More pricey but good for monitoring the slightest change in PO4 levels. I needed to use this when we had PO4 issues. 
I also use Salifert Phospate test kit on a regular basis(just for routine checks).


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

OK, thanks. I plan to get the Phosphorus ultra low range kit from Hanna.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I use the Hanna. Only thing I hate is making sure I get all the reagent power in the vial, and then dissolved well.

I picked it up around boxing day on sale


----------

